# 95 Altima-Check engine Light



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

Please Help.  

In Oct. my check engine light came on and I took it to a shop to be looked at. They told me after running all the tests, that it was a problem with my mass air flow meter and that would need to be replaced. So I paid the $500 to have the work done and it seemed to fix the problem.

Now this evening when I was coming home from work and it appeared again.

My biggest consern is that I have to travel 10miles in the morning for a meeting and I'm afraid my will break down. Is it okay to drive with this light on. Will it damage my car? 

PS. I also noticed that my temp gauge was slightly elivated. It has never gone higher then 1/4 and on my way home it was almost 1/2 way.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If they check engine light comes on, you need to get it checked to see what the problem is. You can take it to Autozone and they may be able to tell you what's causing the light to come on. If there is a real problem and you continue to drive, it may cause more problems. Its better to get it checked asap.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

PDXOwner said:


> Please Help.
> 
> In Oct. my check engine light came on and I took it to a shop to be looked at. They told me after running all the tests, that it was a problem with my mass air flow meter and that would need to be replaced. So I paid the $500 to have the work done and it seemed to fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Since it's been 3 months since the CEL came on, it could be a new problem,
perhaps a blown 02 sensor...in any event I'd advise getting it to your
dealership asap. 

The temp gauge problem could be as simple as installing a new
thermostat. Is the needle going back and fourth a lot? 

If the car is still running o.k., I'd say you're o.k. to drive your
10 miles to the meeting and then take it to your dealership.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Should be a '95, per the title of his thread.


----------

